# be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM



## Flexarius (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hat das Straight Power E9 580W einen ATX 2.4 oder 2.3x Standard? Auf der Homepage steht 2.4 - beim PDF Handbuch steht 2.3, bei Geizhals steht es bei 2.4ern, bei den Verkaufsseiten steht nur 2.3. Heute kam meine Bestellung von Amazon und im Handbuch steht nun 2.3 noch  - ein altes Handbuch? Ich wollte schon den 2.4er Standard haben.

Was stimmt den ? Kann man das anhand der Seriennummer ausfinden?


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Flexarius,

die E9 Serie hat den ATX Standard 2.4. Bei der Angabe im Handbuch handelt es sich sicherlich um einen Druckfehler.

Gruß

Marco


----------

